# The feel sorry for me thread



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Not terribly bad....
Riding my bike to work this morning (at least I had a
good excuse for being late) and a delivery van
turned in front of me. I left a dent and about a 6' long
skid mark on his white delivery van. Initial impact was
on my left side then I landed on my right side.
Internal soreness and a few bumps, scrapes etc.
No damage to my bike but it was a good thing I started
wearing my helmet because I hit my head on the van
and then the ground.
I'm waiting for my health insurance to kick in here at work
so no doctor unless the pain gets worse.
The guy driving didn't see me and he was a nice older
guy so I'm glad I didn't act like an idiot other than
saying "nice job". He gave me his info. (I actually buy 
my peanut butter at his produce shop)
Time for a Vicodin and a Guinness. LOL


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I am sure you can bill his insurance for any damages you have.

Are you sure you don't need to go see a doctor ??

glad you are ok though !!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Cary, this is terrible news. Are you home, and resting? Thank God you had a helmet on.

Prayers are definately headed your way. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Cary, you need to go to the emergency room and get checked out. Lots of time injuries don't show up right away and if you don't get it checked within 24-48 hours, you'll have a hard time getting his insurance company to pay for your medicals bills. You certainly don't want to have to pay for them out of pocket.

I fell when I dove at Lady when a loose dog came after her a couple of years ago and I also thought I was okay. I didn't realize until several days later that I had whiplash. Worse, I thought I had only twisted my back when it turned out I had broken my pelvis! I didn't find that out for about a week afterwards!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh cary!!!  i'm so sorry. :grouphug: gosh, what a terrible ordeal!  
i sure hope you feel better... :grouphug: 

and you said you were at WORK after this?? not home resting?? :blink:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Cary, you need to go to the emergency room and get checked out. Lots of time injuries don't show up right away and if you don't get it checked within 24-48 hours, you'll have a hard time getting his insurance company to pay for your medicals bills. You certainly don't want to have to pay for them out of pocket.[/B]


I agree with Marj.............you need to go on to get checked out. His insurance should cover you.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

OH Cary you need to go to the DR! My father in law hit his head not bad but left a bruise, he passed that night!!!!!! Please go get your head checked out, just to be safe!!!!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I second the idea of you going to get checked out! My hubby (who thinks he's younger than he is sometimes) was playing indoor soccer with a bunch of his students and he got hit and fell to the floor on his shoulder. He thought he was okay...a year later he had surgery on that shoulder because of damage done from that fall. Of course, I told him to go to the doctor but did he listen at the time....NNNNOOOO!

Now you are going to have a lot of women telling you to go so you had better go. Better safe than sorry!

Let us know what the doctor says.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh No! :shocked: I agree you should go to the doctor. Does this man have auto insurance? If so, you need to call and get them to pay for any medical bills you have. Also, what about your bike? Was it damaged?

I hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm glad that you weren't seriously injured but like everyone else says, go see a doctor!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm adding my motherly advise. Please go get checked out!!!!!!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-Cary-that's awful!!! I'm glad you're ok :grouphug: I would most certainly go to the doc just to be sure and charge HIS ins. company-you never know- Thank goodness for the helmet.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG - I do hope that you're OK, but I agree with everyone else -- YOU NEED TO GO TO EMERGENCY and get checked out!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:shocked: Sorry about your accident, but I'm glad you weren't seriously injured. I agree you should get checked by a doctor. Sometimes neck, back & head injuries aren't detectable immediately.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

OUCH !!!!! I am pleased both you and the bike are okay . Guinness , hmm is that medicinal ? Sarah :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Cary you poor thing!!!!!!!! Hey, any time you hit your noggin you should have it checked out--you dented a car for crying out loud! I will worry until you get checked. You're gonna be sore tomorrow. Take Advil liquigels and lots of them. Take care!!


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

OMG, sorry to hear about your accident, BUT, I agree
you need to see a Dr. :grouphug: 

Chloe & Debra


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about your accident. Thank goodness you were wearing a helmut. As the others have said... get checked out; his insurance company is supposed to pay, since it was his fault.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh good grief Cary... THANK God you were wearing your helmet. The life it saved was your's. After all I went though last summer I can never ever disrespect a helmet. Glad your bike is ok.

Hope you recover swiftly!
Melanie


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Add me to the list of nagging mothers. Go see a doctor.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Add me to the list of nagging mothers. Go see a doctor.[/B]


Me, too - get thee to a doctor, Cary. Don't downplay this.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

see a doc!!! get well soon!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I agree. Responsible fathers do what they would have their
children do (how's that for putting the guilt trip on ya? lol)
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I agree. Responsible fathers do what they would have their
> children do (how's that for putting the guilt trip on ya? lol)
> Hope you feel better soon.[/B]


Brit is 100% right. As a single dad, you have to make sure you're well enough to take care of those furkids!


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Ouch!!!! :shocked: Dude that totally sux...Hope that vicodin and guinness combination is workin out for ya. Feel better!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Cary, you ABSOLUTLEY! should get yourself checked out!!! Please listen to us... and please check in with us so we know you're OK!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Cary - I'm so sorry! Yikes! Pretty scary! Thank goodness it wasn't more serious! Others have recommended you get checked out by a doc...they have a point. If it was me, I would head to the doctor, just to be sure. But I won't lecture you about it...young man! Take care of yourself!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:shocked: I'm sorry about that lousy van sneaking up and hitting you. I'm with the rest and agree, you need to see a dr. NOW!

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Cary, I hope by now you have been to the ER just to get checked out and are at home resting comfortably. Get well soon! 

PS: Definitely miss your wit around here.

Linda


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Yeah, yeah, so you stacked your bike ..... but where are the pictures of L & L?  

Hope you're doing ok Cary - I know you're all growed up - but ..... maybe you should just have a quick little check up just to be on the safe side?

Take care, hope the guinness doesn't give you a headache!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG... I hope you are ok, BUT JUST TO LET YOU KNOW....the driver's insurance will cover your medical bills............... JUST GO TO THE ER!! seriously! Getting hit by a car is very serious and you could have internal problems.... The bills will add up, but once you settle the insurance and law suit (THAT YOU SHOULD FILEEEEEEE!!!) everything will get covered. GO TO THE ER!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Cary I am so sorry this happened to you, but as all have advised, go get checked at the ER now, don't wait till it's too late to claim on his insurance, you never know what may eventuate later, it's far better to see a doctor and get cleared than to wait till it's too late. Considering it happened on your way to work and you did sustain minor injuries I am very surprised your employer didn't give you the same advice, go get checked out :grouphug: 

I truly hope you are ok and on the mend, take care Cary and please go to the doctor


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I went to the doctor today. 
After trying to blame me for
the accident the driver opted 
to pay out of pocket for
the doctor visit.
They chose not to xray but
gave me additional pain medication
and said if symptoms worsen to come
back.
So the pain inventory includes
Left shoulder
Left ribs/chest
slight headache (not sure if related)
Right shoulder
Right elbow
Right wrist
Right hip
Right inner knee
:mellow:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

That is horrible! I really hope you are filing a claim to cover you dr. bills!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh goodness... you're one hurt puppy...  please feel better soon. :grouphug: 

glad the accusing driver paid the bill. ......people these days..... :mellow:


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

:grouphug: Feel better soon! The 'B' vitamins in the Guinness may just do the trick!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> I went to the doctor today.
> After trying to blame me for
> the accident the driver opted
> to pay out of pocket for
> ...



omg, Cary you are going to be sore. I'm really sorry this has happened to you. I'll say a prayer for you tonight


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Cary, hope your injuries aren't serious and that you heal quickly.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Get well soon.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Cary..I am so relieved you went to the DR! I've been worried about ya!! Hope you heal quickly!! 

Ever hear the Irish saying: "When the going gets tough........... The Irish drink Guinness" .


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Cary, my daughter got hit by a car a few years ago while walking down the side walk in Philly, she was covered by her car insurance then her insurance Co. went after his insurance co. 

I hope you got the medical attention you needed. You will be covered - just take care of yourself first, please.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Cary, sorry to hear of the accident, glad your alive and hoping you feel better soon


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Cary I sure hope you get to feeling better real soon.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I hope you feel better soon :grouphug:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Cary, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I am so glad you went to the Dr.'s but sorry you're in so much pain. The Guinness are great but not with the pain meds. One or the other, *never both*. 

Is the guy that hit you going to pay for your lost wages for any work you missed? I'm a little concerned since he paid for your Dr. visit out-of-pocket. Hopefully a police report was made about the accident in case you have problems getting this guy to pay up in the future, if needed.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your warm wishes and advice.
So far I haven't missed any work (even though it
would have been nice) so I'm just toughing it out.
I would never condone mixing alcohol and pain
meds.... unless you were operating heavy machinery.
Hopefully I can rest up this weekend.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:shocked: poor you. glad you are ok. There were some big fires there too, some people smelled it here :new_shocked: hope it wasn't too close. take some days off so you can take some pictures of L & L :thumbsup:


----------



## Bo-Bo's Mom (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry about your accident  . Get a good doctor and an even better attorney (just in case). You need to protect and take care of yourself. My suggestion for your weekend...Enjoy the Guinness, rest and relax with your babies and feel better soon :smilie_daumenpos: !


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

So sorry to hear this. I'm glad your ok though. Take it easy now..
ANDREA :biggrin:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Please feel better soon. I am praying thereare no long term issues with injury and you heal to 100% in no time at all.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Cary I am so glad you went to the doctor, it sounds like lots of bruises are coming out, and it also sounds like the guy that hit you didn't report it to his workplace or insurance, typical, but at least he paid for your doctor visit, but truly, just in case, and I hope it doesn't, something shows up down the track, you should really report it and claim on his insurance or his company's which ever applies just to cover your own butt for future costs.
I sure hope the weekend brings good rest and recovery time for you so you can begin next week feeling much better


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

:huh: How scary is that!! So glad you were able to walk away.....


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OMG!! I hope you are feeling better soon!
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Feel better soon :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Hope you are feeling better after the week-end.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

eek. glad you went to the dr. 

since you don't strike me as the type to throw back some margaritas, i'll just save you the embarassment and have the entire pitcher myself. you, on the other hand, see if the dr can hook you up with a guiness IV machine. 

can't hurt to ask. :thumbsup:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Cary, I hope like heck you got some serious rest this weekend and the pain is a bit less now. Again I have to tell you, THANK GOD you had your helmet on.

God Bless,
Melanie


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Cary,
If you need Ideas for a pitty party just let me know. :HistericalSmiley: I broke my foot in Feb. 
and I am still dealing with it! :smstarz: 
I hope you heal real soon! rayer:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am glad you went to the Dr. If you are not feeling 100% soon you need to go back again and again. This not anything that you should fool around with. :smstarz:


----------

